# aftermarket cd/radio head units - good ones?



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

not sure if they are diff but anyway i have the 04 gto

are there any head units aftermarket that still work with the steering wheel radio controls, and fit nicely in place of the stock radio?

if so names/models and links would be great


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

You can get an adapter to keep the factory steering wheel controls w/ alot of aftermarket headunits. It's made by PAC, I forget the exact model right now. I have it installed w/ my pioneer avic-z2 head unit and it works great. Just need to make sure the radio you choose has a wired remote input, and then get the pac adapter that has the wired remote output and your all set. Adapter is about $60, you can program the factory buttons to do any function you want for the head unit. I have mine where "mode" changes the input, "next up, next down" changes the cd track and "volume up/down" is of course volume. :cheers


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

sweet thanks, so how do u like the avic z2?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I love my z-2!!! Haven't found a flaw in it yet.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

i went looking today and i dont need a gps system or the bluetooth stuff cause i already have both for my verizon lg voyager phone... i found a decent pioneer unit same size as avic d3 cant remember the name at the moment but it was like 500 at best buy... it was something with 3 letters then 4 numbers as the name. whatever. might get it but best buy doesn't even carry the harness or housing for my goat... not like they were out at the store, like they cant even order anymore. wtf @ best buy. they DID however have the thingy that makes it so my steering wheel controls would still work.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your horror story at Best buy. I used to manage the Mobile Dept., and we never turned cars down, or weren't able to help. Whoever was helping you either didn't know how, or didn't want to.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

BTW the deck you're referring to is a AVH-P4000DVD. It's a stripped D3 with no nav capability.


----------



## cjsuttonx (May 1, 2008)

^ yeah thats it. i liked it, served my purposes. like i said the nav stuff is built in my phone so dont really need it on the head unit too

nah this guy was seriously tryna help me he was making mad calls but they just dont have the harness or housing kit for my car for some reason... he did give me a number and address to a car stereo store nearby though that can order the harness and housing for me and then i bring those in and best buy will handle the rest

i'm waiting until payday though now haha went and put on my intake in the meantime


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Get a 17" screen in your car!!*

Keep your stock deck, do the Aux-in mod I posted, and hook your laptop up to it. Screw 6.1 inches when you can get a laptop with a 17" screen for less!!! lol. It'll also store all your audio files, so no more ipod.

In regards to helping you out... he should've given you the number for Metra, or their website. You can order your own kit from them, or even ebay and have it in a few days. Sorry, but I ran a pretty tight ship/shop, and would've written someone up for not thinking outside the box. He could've even ordered it for you from ebay.... had the store pay for it, and you re-imburse the store for the kit if they were doing the install or selling the deck. That's what both Best Buy and Circuit City used to be about... now they're just a sideshow clown act, with no one really knowing very much. It's frustrating for me to watch it fall apart, but big retailers don't care about car audio/video. They're all about portable Nav now... go figure. I was there when it was great, and couldn't stand being there now. lol.


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

cjsuttonx said:


> i went looking today and i dont need a gps system or the bluetooth stuff cause i already have both for my verizon lg voyager phone... i found a decent pioneer unit same size as avic d3 cant remember the name at the moment but it was like 500 at best buy... it was something with 3 letters then 4 numbers as the name. whatever. might get it but best buy doesn't even carry the harness or housing for my goat... not like they were out at the store, like they cant even order anymore. wtf @ best buy. they DID however have the thingy that makes it so my steering wheel controls would still work.


If you don't need Nav, then the Pioneer AVH-P4000DVD is a good unit. It will give you everything you need for a pretty low price. The Bluetooth capability allows you to answer your phone and talk without having to take your eyes off the road or your hands off the wheel. When you answer the phone, the H/U will mute the music playing and the incoming call will come through your speakers. Even though your phone may be Bluetooth capable, I'm sure it won't do that by itself. LOL That being said, it is an added option that requires you purchase an extra unit, so if you don't want it you don't have to pay for it.

I wouldn't waste my time with places like BustBuy and the like. If they even have what you are looking for, their prices will be much higher than you can find elsewhere. I won't even metion the quality of their installations. You might want to check out a few places on-line for the best price, as well as for the PAC-SWA. Other than Crutchfield (which is a bit overpriced IMO), try MillionBuy or WoofersEtc. I've done business with both and they offer great prices and customer service. I just ordered some JBL GTO Series speakers from SonicElectronix and they had some of the best prices. If I'm not mistaken, they're offering the 4000 for about $420, and that's with free shipping and the wiring harness included. :cool


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought the Metra Kit and harness on eBay and the wire harness was free, totated about $20 with shipping. But, no matter what unit you get and I have the Kenwood DPX503, the 09 model, they can not get a unit flush. Out about a little less than a 1/4", but still look good, just not flush with the rest of the dash. Also bought the Periphical SWI to keep the steering wheel functions, cost on eBay $51 shipping included. Works great, all functions still the same.


----------

